
Google: The Beginning - mjfern
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304911104576444363668512764.html?mod=rss_Technology
======
markerdmann
If you like this article, you would probably enjoy Stephen Levy's book In The
Plex:

[http://www.amazon.com/Plex-Google-Thinks-Works-
Shapes/dp/141...](http://www.amazon.com/Plex-Google-Thinks-Works-
Shapes/dp/1416596585)

~~~
ladon86
You'd probably enjoy the forthcoming book which this article is promoting -
it's pretty much an extract from it.

~~~
e1ven
I've read both, and I greatly preferred "In the Plex". It seemed like a book
that really had a thoughtful (if sympathetic) view into Google's inner
workings. Levy's book drew from numerous interviews, and wove them together
into a narrative that had structure, meaning, and was a great read.

"I'm Feeling Lucky" is a more personal book; It gets a LOT more into the
nitty-gritty of personal politics, which can be interesting in a ValleyWag
way, but didn't necessarily make me feel like I understood Google in a more
meaningful way.

I got a lot of insight into Edwards' family, his mindset, and a much lower-
level view into the Google offices.. But if you're only going to read one,
read the Levy book.

~~~
skarayan
"It gets a LOT more into the nitty-gritty of personal politics"

That's the feeling I get from the author's last few posts that have made it to
the top of HN.

It seems very superficial and focused on how he felt versus something
substantial.

------
knowledgesale
Not directly relevant, but on the subject of Google in foreign languages.

Every time I visit a foreign country and use a local computer there, the
default search language is in this local language (in spite of me being logged
in into my non-local google account). One can click to search in English, but
the next search is shown in this language again. And "google.com" redirects to
"google.local country". If you stay abroad long enough, it is a great way to
learn some Pavlov reflexes in obsessive clicking.

Definitely a first world problem, but if someone could let folks like me know
how to address that issue, that would wonderful.

~~~
akamaka
<http://www.google.com/ncr>

------
garyrichardson
Article does not make me want to read the book -- all the anecdotes are about
how his marketing education didn't apply to Google. Every one of his stories
are "I told Sergey to do it this way, he didn't listen and was wildly
successful."

------
traldan
Seeing this guy give a talk next week.

